# Any welsh gay mums?



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Sems like DW and I are the only gays in the village! We live close to cardiff, you would have though there'd be loads f us!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm originally a South Wales girl but now in the midlands. You are certainly not the only gays in the villiage, I know of 2 couples on Porth alone (no kids though). Best of luck with your treatment!


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you!
Porth is just round the corner from me! Sometimes it does feel like it's just us!
X


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

We aren't in Cardiff (we are in Devon) but we did use LWC Cardiff and my inlaws live there  maybe we could meet up if in the area one day x


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

That would be nice! Let us know when you're in the area x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Its definitively not just you. Proud to be mums (P2bmums) is a Cardiff based group. Most women there have kids aged 0 - 5, a few have older kids.


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Hi katielou

We are going through IVF at the moment and feel the same way! but glad you posted as there are lots of us out there x

Out of interest have you managed to check out proud to be mums?

Nat (near cardiff)


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello  -we're a logn way away, up near Aberystwyth, but thought I'd say hi! There are a LOT of gay mums round here - two lesbian families in the tiny village we live in alone, which is strange, but lovely. We're just about to strat trying at Shrewsbury Fertility Unit (hurray for the lovely Welsh Assembly funding our IUI...).


----------



## Cumberland12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello
DP and I are based in Cardiff. We've recently been through our first IVF and are now 10 weeks pregnant. Would be nice to meet up with other gay mums like us x


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Hi

I found out 7 weeks ago that I was pregnant with 1st IVF too.  Have you checked out the proud to be mums group?  I would definately be up for mtg?

Nat


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello-
Vale Glam here, we both work in Cardiff, currently 33wks pg with our first!

Know of 2 other ff couples... And have heard of proud to be mums. How are you doing? 

Imp


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for your message.  wow 33 weeks pregnant, must be tough in this heat?  Its our first too and I'm only 9 weeks pregnant so we have a long way to go!  Its good to know there are other couples out there as we don't know any nearby, only a couple in london!  We live near bridgend and travel to cardiff for work as well.

Good luck and I hope it all goes well x


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, My wife and I are currently just about to start our first try of ivf, my wife already has 3 children from a previous relationship all born by natural births and conceptions! and we live in the caerphilly area of south wales! We are new to all this forum stuff and to the whole ivf experience! so would be great to talk to others in similar positions


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Hi Chellelauz

I was successful in my first IVF cycle and I am 10 weeks pregnant.  Fire away and I will do my best to answer questions you may have....

Nat


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi 
Wow , congratulations  We are going for our treatment planning tomorrow 
Where did you have your treatment? We are going down the partner to partner egg share route , its a very daunting situation but very exciting too 
Any tips or advice you can give us will be appreciated.
x


----------



## Bonita17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,  i holiday quite a lot up your way and have stayed at over the rainbow.....perhaps we could meet up next time i'm up your way.
I have a 3 year old boy from my 3rd attempt at iui (nhs) heath hospital and he was well worth the wait  
Hope to chat soon.

Bonny


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. We had ours in IVF Wales.
How did yr treatment planning go?
How does the egg sharing work?



chellelauz said:


> Hi
> Wow , congratulations  We are going for our treatment planning tomorrow
> Where did you have your treatment? We are going down the partner to partner egg share route , its a very daunting situation but very exciting too
> Any tips or advice you can give us will be appreciated.
> x


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

That would be fab to meet up! So were do. Originally live?



Bonita17 said:


> Hi, i holiday quite a lot up your way and have stayed at over the rainbow.....perhaps we could meet up next time i'm up your way.
> I have a 3 year old boy from my 3rd attempt at iui (nhs) heath hospital and he was well worth the wait
> Hope to chat soon.
> 
> Bonny


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

hiya, our treatmant planning went well lots of forms   we will be starting DR the end of september waiting till then as we have a   booked to mexico 
the partner to partner is quite simple really, chelle will be having the egg collection and then the embryo transfer will be going to me........ not because there is anything wrong with my eggs as we have no idea but simply because we wanted it that way! just means we both have to go through the medication and needles etc. any other questions then just ask   We are still not sure on the donor sperm situation any advice? the clinic we are using have a few on board and are a bit cheaper and simpler but we are still not sure what we are doing but need to decide soon


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Sounds simple! Just b careful of hyperstimulation
Syndrome. I was in hospital for 4 days its horrible, drink
Lots of water and high protein when your giving yrself
High stimulating drugs. We got our sperm at xytec a very good
Company. You can find them if u google it.

Enjoy yr holiday x

quote author=chellelauz link=topic=302260.msg5527690#msg5527690 date=1374432816]
hiya, our treatmant planning went well lots of forms  we will be starting DR the end of september waiting till then as we have a  booked to mexico 
the partner to partner is quite simple really, chelle will be having the egg collection and then the embryo transfer will be going to me........ not because there is anything wrong with my eggs as we have no idea but simply because we wanted it that way! just means we both have to go through the medication and needles etc. any other questions then just ask  We are still not sure on the donor sperm situation any advice? the clinic we are using have a few on board and are a bit cheaper and simpler but we are still not sure what we are doing but need to decide soon 
[/quote]


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

nshek said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your message. wow 33 weeks pregnant, must be tough in this heat? Its our first too and I'm only 9 weeks pregnant so we have a long way to go! Its good to know there are other couples out there as we don't know any nearby, only a couple in london! We live near bridgend and travel to cardiff for work as well.
> 
> Good luck and I hope it all goes well x


Hi there- yes the heat is a killer- have really had to slow down dramatically. 36 weeks today and now developed painful pelvis.... Quite annoying as have taken hol I'm advance of maternity leave somI can get lots done. Best laid plans, and all that.....

We are in Vale- have you checked out Proud to b mums yet? I'm a bit scared of new groups, how silly of me really.....

9 weeks- so you must be around 12 by now? That's a great place to be- hope all progressing well- let me know?

Xx


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

I see I have all this coming to me. 

I haven't had a chance to go to proud to b mums.  We could meet up if you like
But you are probably getting really tired now?
Will be 12 weeks next week and got 2nd scan coming up...
Wanting to start the yoga/Pilates class in pencoed but they won't allow me to come
Til I'm 12 weeks which is understandable. Did u go to any classes?


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi nshek

Only classes we ended up doing were nhs ante natal and aqua natal.  

I would have loved to have done some yoga or Pilates but work and finances sort of got in the way a bit- but I am happy with what I've done and everything as seemed so far to be ok with both me and baby, apart from the pelvis thing...

Hope all carries on week for you nshek- it's a real roller coaster and I have been as down as I have been up- but keep the faith and get in touch if you want anything. Yes the heat has been unbearable especially as I couldn't find any maternity shorts to fit anywhere! Eventually went on eBay   

Chellelauz- have responded to you via the other thread anyway, but did you get your donor thing sorted? We used ESB despite the expense as there was so much more choice there. I know there aren't a lot of UK donors....

Anyway speak soon ladies- good luck x


----------

